# Off-Topic >  What to do on a Sunday

## Frank S

After only 3 weeks a re-man Mack compressor started blowing oil and getting slower to build air.
So on his way through He stopped to drop off some pipe and to have me change it again No problem it will drop right out the bottom then you cork screw the new one in from the top. Sounds easy enough and really not all that bad except for the routing of the lines takes some hand twisting but he also brought a new pressure line which is routed over the transmission.you can't reach it from the side because of the exhaust you can't reach it from the bottom because of the transmission. You can just touch it with 1 hand from the rear of the transmission. Why people don't buy cab-overs is beyond me. 
How many of you can fit between the transmission and the floor? I'm 63 5 ft 11 and weigh over 200 lbs
Note gear shift and new braided line








Some of the photos are downside up or rotated

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 26, 2018)

----------

